
Patent Trolls Are a Symptom of Deeper Problems - robg
http://www.cato-at-liberty.org/2009/01/17/patent-trolls-are-a-symptom-of-deeper-problems/
======
quoderat
As long as large conglomerates with oodles of cash and lawyers control the
debate, the system will get worse.

How to change that? I haven't a clue.

